# Typographic Parrot and mini brow tut :)



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2008)

.....


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2008)

Stuuuuning! Love the tut. Did you fill in the brows with the same color?


----------



## alehoney (Apr 3, 2008)

this is such a beautiful look. I love your eyes, your lashes your eyebrows...love the way you line your eyes... que bella!!!

I don't like parrot...but after this tut... i might try to work with it.


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Stuuuuning! Love the tut. Did you fill in the brows with the same color?_

 
Yeah! I used the powder part of the Benefit Browzing kit to fill them in. I drew the line around my brows w/ the waxy part


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_




this is such a beautiful look. I love your eyes, your lashes your eyebrows...love the way you line your eyes... que bella!!!

I don't like parrot...but after this tut... i might try to work with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you liked it


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG this look is gorgeous


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You have fantastic lashes!


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 3, 2008)

so pretty!!! 
 Quote:

  Dr. Feelgood as a primer?  
 
what's that? like the prep & prime?


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 3, 2008)

Umm not really, its a like a mattifying serum in a tin pot by Benefit. Its one of my faves. I got one for my sister and it has bettered ner acne by a lot. HTH


----------



## applefrite (Apr 5, 2008)

I love your tut !!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

Great job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Parrot looks great with your skin tone!


----------



## The_N (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial. i love it. your brows and makeup looks great! do you mind me saving your tut?

do you know if the nyx natural lipliner is similar to mac subculture? i go through mac subculture real quick and im just wondering if there's a cheaper alternative. thanks!


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 8, 2008)

GOD your lashes are ridiculously amazing!

Great look!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The_N* 

 
_thanks for the tutorial. i love it. your brows and makeup looks great! do you mind me saving your tut?

do you know if the nyx natural lipliner is similar to mac subculture? i go through mac subculture real quick and im just wondering if there's a cheaper alternative. thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! No, I don't mind at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think its very similiar to subculture, I have both of them, Ill try and swatch em for you tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## lalunia (Apr 11, 2008)

ohh i love this! Parrot looks soo good on you!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

love this!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

That is HOT. I love how your eyebrows look.


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous look, I love the colours.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous, you look like a doll! Thanks for the brow tut as well!!


----------



## pichima (Apr 23, 2008)

gorgeous !!!
great tut


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies


----------



## chocobon (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous/!!


----------



## breathless (May 11, 2008)

no pictures =/


----------



## .k. (May 11, 2008)

no pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have been deleted


----------



## KTB (May 12, 2008)

I'm sad to not be able to see the pics because it sounds gorgeous


----------

